# Hannah's Bunny Story



## TwoLittleBuns (Apr 18, 2010)

I started off with a little mini rex named Bun Bun. Then I got a Holland Lop named Derby and they were immediatelybest friends. They loved to be with eachother and it was hard to get them apart. I loved them both dearly and enjoyed playing and taking care of them. Here are their pictures...





(Derby)




(Bun Bun)

 After I had them for about a month, I had to move. I moved out to the country and they continued to live indoors in cages. My mom had recently gotten a dog, and he had never shown any signs of aggresiveness towards my bunnies. My other dog was just fine with the bunnies, they got along great. They even slept together sometimes while I had them out to play. So I figured, if I kept the new dog away from them, nothing would happen...





(Tank & Bun Bun)




(Me & Derby)

I kept my bunnies in cages on the floor near the stairs. The cages were store boughten and had two latches. One of the front, and one on the top. Often, I would open up the cages front latches and let the bunnies wonder around the house. But when I was gone, I would latch both the latches and make sure they were both in their cages. But on this particular day I was ina hurry and after feeding them, I forgot to securely latch the top latch. I got a call from my Grandma while I was at work. She had to give me the bad news....




(Bun Bun & Derby)




(Bun Bun & Derby)

 Apprently my mom's new dog had flipped the cages over and the top latch came undone. We are not sure exactly what happened because no one was home, but both my bunnies did not make it. They had passed before my mom had gotten home and she found them. I had to go out and burry them in the backyard, I made a little wooden cross and put it on their grave. I burried them together because I knew they were best friends. RIP Bun Bun and Derby; Love you guys forever.

*******************************************************************

Since then, I have gotten two bunnies. I have a lion head named Blizz and a Mini Lop named Bentley. I keep their cages in a room with the door shut at all times when they are not being supervised. I don't want to have any more accidents so I am doing all I can to keep them safe. They are getting along great with eachother. I love them both and they both have great personalities. I am getting ready to show Bentley at our county fair, so hopefully he does well! 





(Bentley)




(Blizz)

 I will take more pictures of Blizz and Bentley and keep everybody updated on how they are doing. They are settling in fine and should be great bunnies. Thank you for reading my story!


----------



## Amy27 (Apr 18, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Bun Bun and Derby. 

Blizz and Bentley are adorable. I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Becca (Apr 18, 2010)

Awww all so cute!
Can't wait for more pics of Blizz and Bentley <3


----------



## TwoLittleBuns (Apr 25, 2010)

Here are a few more pictures of Bentley and Blizz. They are doing great. Bentley is getting bigger and he is very friendly. I watched a movie with him last night, he slept on my lap the whole time. Blizz is doing well too, he is the curious one. He likes to check everything out and isn't scared of anything. Bentley and Blizz like to chase eachother around the house. One time Blizz will chase, then Bentley will chace, it's pretty fun to watch. They both also love to be outside, I try to get them out atleast once a day. They hop around and play in the grass, it's adorable!




(Bentley)




(The buns & me)




(Bentley & Blizz)




(The buns & me)


----------



## TwoLittleBuns (May 4, 2010)

Bentley is now 4 months old. He is getting bigger and filling out nicely. I love his personality, he is so friendly and curious. He used to be shy and laid back but now he is exploring more and getting into everything. 





(bentley)





(bentley)

Blizz is doing fine also. I have been calling him Herman, I think it might be his new name. I think Herman is more fitting, because he reminds me of an old man. But he is also getting bigger. He is so fast too! He loves to run around the living room with Bentley. I'm glad they get along so well.




(herman)


----------



## hln917 (May 4, 2010)

Bentley and Blizz are so adorable. Blizz is a fitting name b/c of his hair!:wink


----------



## cheryl (May 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear about your first two bunnies...how devestating



Bentley and Blizz are just the most cutest bunnies...absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## TwoLittleBuns (May 4, 2010)

If you've read the first thing on my blog, you will read about Bun and Derby. The dog that attacked them no longer lives here. I have an American Bulldog named Tank, and he is not the same dog. My dog is a huge baby and loves everyone and everything. He got along fine with Bun and Derby, and it was no suprise that he befriended both my new bunnies. So here are some pictures of Tank with the new buns. 




(blizz & tank)




(bentley & tank)




(bun bun & tank)




(blizz & tank)




(bentley & tank)


----------



## nicolevins (May 4, 2010)

YOUR BUNS AND YOUR DOG ARE GORGEOUS <3! :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 9, 2010)

So sorry about Bun bun and Derby.

Bentley and Blizz are very cute bunny's. Its nice when bunny's get along with each other so quickly. Makes things a lot easier.


----------



## TwoLittleBuns (May 15, 2010)

*So Bentley is going to the county fair in a few weeks. He is looking good, I just brushed out his fur and washed his feet. Yesturday I took him outside and he was just having the time of his life. He was chasing our outside cat around the lawn, it was too cute! My five year old sister came up to see him the same day, and he sat right in her lap and was very good with her. He let her pet him and touch his ears/feet/tail whatever. He is so sweet!*





(bentley)





(bentley)



 *Blizz aka Herman is doing great also. I took some wonderful pictures of him last week. He is very photogenic. He just stands wherever I put him and looks gorgeous! I was just looking at some pictures of him when I frist got him, and he has really grown. I noticed that the hair on his ears/head has really started to fill in. He looks healthy and handsome!*





(blizz)





(blizz)


----------



## TwoLittleBuns (May 22, 2010)

My little sister is in love with my buns. She comes to see them almost every day. Bentley is her favorite and she constantly wants to hold him and give him treats. I am so happy that both of my buns are good with her. They let her hold them and have a lot of patiencewith her. 




(My sister & Bentley)





(My sister & Bentley)

When shes not holding them, she will lay by their cages and "babysit them". It's the cutest thing! She is only five so she doesn't understand that they don't need to be watched constantly. My parents are thinking about getting her a bunny because she helps with mine so much and she obviously adores them. 




(My sister "babysitting")




(My sister again)




(My sister helping)


----------



## hln917 (May 23, 2010)

I think it's cute how your little sister babysit the buns. I may need to hire her to be our rabbit sitter. At least I know they'll definitely get attention!:biggrin2:

Love the outdoor pictures of Bentley and Blizz especially by the red flower.


----------



## Myia09 (May 23, 2010)

Bently is so adorable!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 29, 2010)

That is nice your sister helps, never too young to learn responsibilty. I am sure the buns don't mind the extra attention.


----------



## TwoLittleBuns (Jun 4, 2010)

Today I decided to put Herman (aka blizz) in the outside hutch for the first time. I put food, water and all that good stuff in there and made sure he was comfortable. So far he seems to be doing fine. The hutch is very sturdy and he is a tough little trooper so I'm sure everything will be okay. I will be watching him for the next few days to make sure it will work out. 




(herman)





(herman)




(the outside hutch)




(bentley)

PS- Blizz (the lionhead)has a new name. His name is now Herman! Herman just kind of stuck and now that's all we call him.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 5, 2010)

bentley is SOOO pretty

and your dog is gorgeous!

and Herman seems to fit your lionhead better too


----------



## TwoLittleBuns (Jun 11, 2010)

* The buns are doing fine. Herman is enjoying being outside and Bentley is soon-to-be outside. We are making the bunny hutch a two-bunny hutch. We are splitting the hutch down the middle so Herman and Bentley can both be in there. I don't want them to be together just incase they would get into a fight or something bad like that. So that should be done sometime soon, I will get pictures of it up.* 





(Bentley)





(Herman outside)





(Herman outside)

*Other news: We are getting a horse. We are cleaning up the pasture next to the house and going to build a small stable. I will put a few pictures up and keep that updated. So far, we have gotten the giant tree out of the way and are making progress. *

*



*(Front entrance to pasture)




(Pasture)


----------



## TwoLittleBuns (Jun 14, 2010)

Just some pictures of Bentley.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 15, 2010)

Cute pictures of Bentley.


----------



## TwoLittleBuns (Jun 16, 2010)

I made a fenced in area outside so the buns can play. I just had them both out there to check it out. Here are some pictures..





(herman)




(bentley)




(bentley)





(herman)

*Herman is getting huge! I bought him from a farm store so not 100% sureon his breed (they said lion-head). I was just looking at his baby pictures and now, and he has really gotten big. He is bigger than Bentley now.Plus, the hair on the top of his head has gotten super long! Now he's got this long fluffy hair and is soooo cute. Whatever breed he is I think he'sgreat and wouldn't trade him for anything!:biggrin2:*


----------



## TwoLittleBuns (Jun 17, 2010)

I just realized I never made a little bio about my buns! So here is some info about them. :biggrin2:



[align=left]* Bentley*[/align]
*Breed:* Mini Lop*Age:* 6months*Nicknames:*Bents, Baby, Sweets

*Likes:*Exploring, cuddling, other animals *Dislikes:*Carpet



*Herman*

*Breed:* Lion head *Age:* Around 7 months *Nicknames:* Herm, Fuzz, Bubba

*Likes:* Grass, hiding, water bottles *Dislikes:*Being held, dogs


----------



## crystal (Jun 18, 2010)

Your bunnies are both very cute


----------



## TwoLittleBuns (Jun 22, 2010)

It's storming pretty bad here and we just got under a tornado watch. So I went outside and grabbed Herman from the hutch so he could be in the basement incase of a tornado.

 Bentley's cage is in the basement anyways,so I just stuck Herman in the little play area cage near Bentley. I gave Herman everything he needed (food, water, all that stuff) and shut the door to the room and went upstairs. I came back downnot even fifteen minutes later and.... 

 The litter box was tipped over, the food was all over the floor, he knocked the water bottle off the side, he chewed the carpet, pooped everywhere, and had escaped the cage entirely. =/ I have no idea how he managed to do all this and when I went in there he looked at me and then ran and hid. So much for trying to be nice and protect him from the weather. :biggrin2:


----------



## TwoLittleBuns (Jul 13, 2010)

Haven't been on in awhile. I've been busy with the new horse and work.Bentley goes to the County Fair on Sunday. We just clipped his nails and brushed out his coat. Hopefully he doesokay in the heat. :lookaround





(bentley)


----------



## TwoLittleBuns (Jul 20, 2010)

Bentley got a blue ribbon at the fair this morning. I am soo proud of him! :biggrin:




(Bentley with the judge)




(waiting for the judge)




(carrying Bentley to the boxes)


----------



## TwoLittleBuns (Jul 21, 2010)

So Bentley comes home on Friday and I bet he can't wait. Today when I went to feed him, he was soooo hot. I put a frozen bottle of water in his cage but I don't know how long that lasted. The fans help but not much, I think all the rabbits were pretty hot. 

I haven't posted anything about Herman lately so here is a new picture. He is doing fine, he lives outside in the hutch and I go see him every morning while I feed the horse. He still doesn't like to be held, but he does like his ears to be petted/played with. I brought him inside the other day because the heat index was like 110 degrees and he sat on my chest while I watched a movie. He is a sweetie when he wants to be! 




(herm)




(magic)

Heres a picture of my horse, Magic. Haven't posted one yet so figured I might as well.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 22, 2010)

Congratulations on the blue ribbon!


----------



## TwoLittleBuns (Dec 13, 2010)

So...I haven't been on here in a pretty long time. I've been super busy and a lot has been going on. I gave Herman to my little sister, so she has him now. And I've decided to show Bentley in the county fair again this Summer. As far as Magic (my horse) I don't have her anymore. I moved, so she is living with a friend in Brighton. Planning on putting Poke (older horse I got after Magic) out at my riding instructors place this spring. 
Don't get me wrong, I still spend plenty of time with Bentley, but the horses were really time consuming and still are! 
But as far as Bentley, he is doing fine. I've been letting him stay out of the cage for extended periods of time while I am just hanging out. He uses the litter box and knows now to not chew the cords and the carpet. Thinking about buying an outdoor hutch and getting another mini lop.


----------



## TwoLittleBuns (Dec 29, 2010)

Sooo....Herman was given to a friend of ours, he just wasn't friendly enough for my little sister. He bit and didn't like to be held, so he's with one of my friend's. Plus he was a pretty big boy, and he was used to being outside in a huge hut. My sister was keeping him inside in a smaller cage, so I don't think he was too happy.

Bentley is doing great. I let him out everytime I'm home and he just hops around and follows me. He gets along with my cat, sometimes they play with eachother. One time Bentley will chase and the other time the cat will chase. It's cute. I even caught them snuggling the other night. 

My little sister did get a smaller bunny. A little tiny Netherland dwarf. She is doing good with it. I don't think she has a set name yet, she calls it something different every day. But I'm sure she will pick a fitting name. It's a little black bunny and it's super friendly. It will sit right on her pillow at night and watch TV with my sister. It's great, my little sister loves that little bun! 

I am going to show Bentley at the county fair again (my last year) and I'm also going to show my sister's bunny. She's not old enough to show it so I'm doing it for her. Eventually, I'm hoping she will want to show rabbits. I don't have any new pictures of the buns, but should have some soon.


----------

